# Problème avec l'itunes match



## kindom (24 Avril 2013)

Bonjours, je possède un iPad première génération. Pour stocker ma musique j'ai adopter Itune match mais ces dernier temps un problème est survenu : je peux toujours télécharger les morceaux pour les avoir sur mon ipad mais les morceaux téléchargés sont illisible. lorsque j'appuis sur "play" et automatiquement cela retourne sur l'icone "pause" sans pouvoir rien faire. On utilise actuellement un compte itune match pour 2 personne, est-ce que sa peux venir de là ?
Merci d'avance


----------

